# TAFE fees 820 visa



## nogreed (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi there,
I’d like to know if there is anyone that has been successful in getting into a TAFE under local fees (in any state of Aus) on an 820 Partner Visa? I’m currently looking into courses for my partner. Any info would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

Unfortunately on 820, your partner will be charged with international student fee as 820 holder doesn't have access to government subsidies and funding. Your partner will be eligible to pay local fee and gov funding on 801 PR. That's what I'm waiting for as well so I can go back to uni for local fee.


----------



## Sonkos (Jan 28, 2012)

I talked to one of the people of seek learning. They provide online courses. Dont know what kind of courses other then the one I wanted to do (education stuff, exactlt the same as at tafe) but they said with my 820 I would pay normal fees, which in my case was around 2000 dollars.

Online Courses, TAFE courses and university courses through SEEK Learning Australia

Just ring and ask, or put an enquiery in and they will ring you back. (same with tafe- just ring them)


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

One person says No, the other person says YES.

So which is it?


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Dear twww,

You can NOT get local fees for TAFE or Uni BUT there might be a cheaper option on seek learning

Hope that clears things up
Cheers


----------

